# Loft For A Pair.



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am just planning on a pair right now & the foreseeable future. I will swap out for dummy eggs for a while. I have 4 at a time hawks circling my neighborhood yards hence why I got 2 Parlor Rollers! That being said what do you think of the simple design & is there anything different or an improvement or even leave it as is?
Thanks-


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

There are two hinged fold down doors to enter inside from the aviary & on the back I also have a summer screened back door for ventilation throughout.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I looked at you loft and you really did a very good job on it, I am impressed for sure


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks GREAT! Perfect for a pair


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> I looked at you loft and you really did a very good job on it, I am impressed for sure


Thanks, The only thing is do you think it should be ok for rainstorms as far as water coming in thru the flap to the inside? Should I shut them in? Or should I add some sort of attached roof that I can fold down?
Thanks-


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

supastar2 said:


> Thanks, The only thing is do you think it should be ok for rainstorms as far as water coming in thru the flap to the inside? Should I shut them in? Or should I add some sort of attached roof that I can fold down?
> Thanks-


First off.. great job I would wait and see. If you have to close it up don't shut the flaps tight. I don't see any other ventilation. OR you could make storm flaps from peg board. That should keep the rain out and air circulating. But you did make a very nice little loft. Take care and have fun.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice, very sturdy critter proof loft..


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive replies!!


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> First off.. great job I would wait and see. If you have to close it up don't shut the flaps tight. I don't see any other ventilation. OR you could make storm flaps from peg board. That should keep the rain out and air circulating. But you did make a very nice little loft. Take care and have fun.



Oh, I also added that peg board swing door!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

A nest bowl wouldnt hurt , other then that they should be happy with what you have there as long as you dont over crowd them .


----------

